# Reusable, not plastic, freezer containers/bags



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2020)

Do you have any reusable containers or bags that ARE *NOT* MADE OF PLASTIC? Can you use them in the freezer? Are they microwave safe? What do you think of them and what kind are they?

I have been looking at these and wonder if anyone has tried these or similar. https://www.amazon.ca/Reusable-Food-Storage-Silicone-Bags/dp/B07JM5LPWB

I am also looking for information and experience with other types of reusable freezer containers.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 27, 2020)

I use these. I have small to large size round and square ones which nest with the lids on (I place a paper napkin or paper towel between). I have used the round ones in my Instant Pot also.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 27, 2020)

I've been known to use one pint ice cream containers to freeze stuff like bacon drippings, chili, stews, and the like. They are microwavable, and reusable to a point, but sooner or later they end up in the bin. 

The silicone stuff I have I've been pretty happy with, but have not used it in this regard. Seems like a good idea though.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2020)

msmofet said:


> I use these. I have small to large size round and square ones which nest with the lids on (I place a paper napkin or paper towel between). I have used the round ones in my Instant Pot also.
> 
> View attachment 39416
> 
> ...



That looks great. But, they are kind of pricey. I think I'll wait until they start selling them with silicone lids. I wonder if they are available in singles as opposed to sets.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 27, 2020)

taxlady said:


> That looks great. But, they are kind of pricey. I think I'll wait until they start selling them with silicone lids. I wonder if they are available in singles as opposed to sets.



I buy single pieces. I haven’t seen sets. I buy them when they are half price.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2020)

msmofet said:


> I buy single pieces. I haven’t seen sets. I buy them when they are half price.



I guess I'll just have to get out of the house and go to some stores. Online, they seem to only be in sets. Well, tbh, I only checked Amazon.ca. There are other places for me to check. Thanks for pointing out that they also come as singles.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 27, 2020)

I buy them at my food store.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 27, 2020)

*msmofet*...

I have a number of those glass containers w/lid.. I buy them in sets of 4 from Home Goods, Big Lots, etc..

I don't recall the pricing but, I do recall that I was/am pleased with the cost..

I use them constantly..

Ross


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2020)

I stick with hillbilly Tupperware saved from various products that I purchase on a regular basis.

They are reusable plastic and glass containers, plastic bread bags, etc... that would normally end up in the trash or recycling.

The few things that I freeze in glass containers I thaw in the refrigerator overnight.  If the top is removed they can go into the microwave but usually, I reheat things in small Pyrex covered casseroles.

I'm not sure that I could bring myself to buy storage containers when the world is already awash in all sorts of free reusable containers.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I stick with hillbilly Tupperware saved from various products that I purchase on a regular basis.
> 
> They are reusable plastic and glass containers, plastic bread bags, etc... that would normally end up in the trash or recycling.
> 
> ...



I hear ya, but I don't get much in the way of reusable plastic  bags. I do reuse any of those that I get. A lot of the plastic tub type containers I get, are not really trustworthy in the freezer and they are almost all recyclable, so that's where they go. I need some containers for food that I can thaw easily and quickly. When I run out of spoons for making supper, I usually only have a few choices: find something in the freezer to heat; find some leftovers; or order out. If I order out, there will be throwaway containers to contend with.


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Pyrex the way to go and they r not too expensive. Go glass and have no regrets. 
Example pricing in US via slickdeals.net lookup


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2020)

GimmeAnother1 said:


> Pyrex the way to go and they r not too expensive. Go glass and have no regrets.
> Example pricing in US via slickdeals.net lookup
> 
> View attachment 39420



That's cool. But, I don't live in the US and ordering from the US is often a real PITA. I don't want to deal with customs and customs brokers. If it is shipped by UPS or FedEx, the customs brokerage can easily add $30 to the cost.

I checked the website of a Canadian store and found some good deals on Anchor Hocking glass storage containers. I even found some Master Chef stuff that has a glass lid with plastic thingees that hold it onto the glass base. That was not inexpensive.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm seriously considering getting a small pressure canner. It would save space in the freezer and avoid the necessity for defrosting. I have a bunch of canning jars. I would only need new lids.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I stick with hillbilly Tupperware saved from various products that I purchase on a regular basis.
> 
> They are reusable plastic and glass containers, plastic bread bags, etc... that would normally end up in the trash or recycling.
> 
> ...



I'm with you sister.

Thing is, hardly ever buy that stuff anymore.
But probably have a lifetime supply.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2020)

When you guys are reusing yogourt containers, etc., what do you do to label the when there is other stuff in them?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't worry about the plastic containers that I freeze leftovers and the like in, because I don't thaw and reheat stuff in them - I just dump it into a ceramic or Corelle bowl, to MW it.  However, I freeze some things, like Thai curry paste,  in wide mouth pint mason jars - safe for freezing, due to the tapered shape - which I thaw slightly in the MW, remove what I need, then put it back in the freezer.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 27, 2020)

taxlady said:


> When you guys are reusing yogourt containers, etc., what do you do to label the when there is other stuff in them?


Taxlady, you are normally very articulate. What do you mean?


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 27, 2020)

skilletlicker said:


> Taxlady, you are normally very articulate. What do you mean?


Wait, You mean how do I distinguish between yogurt bought home from the store from leftover pinto beans I put in an old yogurt container?


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Feb 27, 2020)

taxlady said:


> That's cool. But, I don't live in the US and ordering from the US is often a real PITA. I don't want to deal with customs and customs brokers. If it is shipped by UPS or FedEx, the customs brokerage can easily add $30 to the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the website of a Canadian store and found some good deals on Anchor Hocking glass storage containers. I even found some Master Chef stuff that has a glass lid with plastic thingees that hold it onto the glass base. That was not inexpensive.





? Huh thought they sell Pyrex internationally. R u sure u don’t have in Canada. I just gave an example. For instance one of the stores was Walmart. Do u have Walmart by u?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2020)

GimmeAnother1 said:


> ? Huh thought they sell Pyrex internationally. R u sure u don’t have in Canada. I just gave an example. For instance one of the stores was Walmart. Do u have Walmart by u?



I didn't say we don't have Pyrex here. I didn't happen to find it, but I didn't look very hard. I did happen to find a great deal on Anchor Hocking, which is a brand I have had good experience with in the past. I don't shop at Wallmart if I can avoid it.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2020)

taxlady said:


> When you guys are reusing yogourt containers, etc., what do you do to label the when there is other stuff in them?





skilletlicker said:


> Taxlady, you are normally very articulate. What do you mean?



It was a typo. It should have read, "When you guys are reusing yogourt containers, etc., what do you do to label *them* when there is other stuff in them?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2020)

skilletlicker said:


> Wait, You mean how do I distinguish between yogurt bought home from the store from leftover pinto beans I put in an old yogurt container?


Yup, exactly. It has been a problem that I have encountered.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 28, 2020)

taxlady said:


> It was a typo. It should have read, "When you guys are reusing yogourt containers, etc., what do you do to label *them* when there is other stuff in them?



Aha! You meant like yogurt with blueberries or raspberries or braised livers, or whatever?

Maybe with chalkboard labels, a product new for me.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 28, 2020)

I bought these at my father's house, and when I get situated here in San Diego I will buy more. They are oven safe (without lids) borosilicate glass with vented plastic lids and they can go from freezer to table or to microwave without a problem and they are perfect for saving two course or three course leftover meals for another day. You can get a set of 4 two- or three-compartment containers with lids for the reasonable price of $29.99 from Groupon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2020)

taxlady said:


> When you guys are reusing yogourt containers, etc., what do you do to label the when there is other stuff in them?



I don't bother to label the containers.

I live alone my freezer is small and I normally use leftovers within a week or two so I have a pretty good idea of what is in each container.

If I do forget I pop off the lid for a quick look and a sniff.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2020)

I write on a post-it with a Sharpie and tape it on the lid or side. Several years ago, I bought a set of plastic deli containers in half pint, pint and quart sizes to store leftovers, whether in the fridge or freezer.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 28, 2020)

I use masking tape.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 28, 2020)

Be careful with anchor hocking. I bought glass AH measuring cup that can’t be put in the microwave.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 28, 2020)

I also bought these and love them.

*Prep Naturals Glass Meal Prep Containers Glass 2 Compartment 5 Pack - Glass Food Storage Containers - Glass Storage Containers with Lids - Divided Glass Cupcake Carriers 29 Ounce*


(Also available in a 24 oz. 3 pack and a 36 oz. 5 pack)

Price: $28.99 *FREE Shipping* *& **FREE Returns* 
Return this item for free 




                             SAVE TIME AND MONEY – If you're looking for an easy way to save money and time, Prep Naturals meal prep containers glass 2 Compartment are the solution. Handsome and easy to use, these glass meal prep containers with lids are perfect cupcake carriers.                                                     
                             EASY TO WARM OR FREEZE – Made from eco-friendly *borosilicate glass*, the food storage containers are *freezable, microwavable and oven safe*. As a bonus, the smart locking lids with vents of the glass food prep containers make your food warming a breeze. (lids are NOT microwave, oven or dishwasher safe)                                                     
                             HELP YOU KEEP YOUR DIET – The portion control feature of the divided glass lunch containers allows you to regain control over your meals. Featuring two compartments, the portion control glass containers make it easy to organize your meals and keep your diet plan.                                                     
                             PREMIUM LOOK AND DESIGN – If function and style are what you’re after, Prep Naturals Glass Food Storage Set is hard to beat. The beautiful finishing and design of the glass meal containers make them perfect for gym, picnics, office lunches.                                                     
                             SATISFACTION GUARANTEE – Prep Naturals Glass Containers with Compartments are meant to give you control over your meals and help you save money by cooking at home. If you don’t love your 2 compartments glass meal prep containers, send them back for a full refund!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2020)

I try to avoid the containers with the lock down tabs on the lids. The tabs are the first thing to go.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Be careful with anchor hocking. I bought glass AH measuring cup that can’t be put in the microwave.



Thanks for the heads up. The ones I looked at say that they are freezer, microwave, and conventional oven safe, but not to use them in a toaster oven or under a broiler.


----------



## cowman (Dec 5, 2020)

taxlady said:


> That looks great. But, they are kind of pricey. I think I'll wait until they start selling them with silicone lids. I wonder if they are available in singles as opposed to sets.



New guy here and just catching up/getting the lay of the land so to speak.
In reference to the purchase price, you, as taxlady, would probably know the reason we balance initial cost of anything over the life of what is being purchased. You will use those unbreakable pyrex containers for a very long time. 

I bought a bull for $3000. I expect him to live and produce here for the next 4 years and to get $18,000 worth of calves out of him each year. What did that bull really cost me?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2020)

cowman said:


> New guy here and just catching up/getting the lay of the land so to speak.
> In reference to the purchase price, you, as taxlady, would probably know the reason we balance initial cost of anything over the life of what is being purchased. You will use those unbreakable pyrex containers for a very long time.
> 
> I bought a bull for $3000. I expect him to live and produce here for the next 4 years and to get $18,000 worth of calves out of him each year. What did that bull really cost me?



I agree, but I have stuff that works right now. If you had a bull that was working just about as well as the new one would, would you buy the new one or wait until the current one got old and worn out?


----------



## cowman (Dec 5, 2020)

Well, to be honest, I always buy a new bull well before the old one is 'worn out' altho not for reasons you might expect but if you're happy with your present containers it's all good.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 6, 2020)

I love my food prep containers made from borosilicate glass.  They do have tabs, which I do believe will eventually wear out.  I wish they stacked though.  They take up a lot of space.


----------

